# JDBC Buch kaufen?



## kossy (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

ich möchte mich zukünftig intensiver mit dem Thema JDBC beschäftigen, da ich es auch beruflich benötige.


Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir zu dem Thema ein Buch kaufen sollte, oder ob ein Onlinetutorial wie z.B. http://www.jdbc-tutorial.com/ für das Thema ansich völlig ausreichend ist, da ixch nciht genau einschätzen kann, wieviele wichtige Klassen es außer den Grundlegenden Klasse gibt. 

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## maki (29. Mrz 2012)

Würde zu dem Sun/Oracle Tutorial für JDBC raten.

Ein Buch zu JDBC lohnt sich IMHO nur wenn man weiterführende Themen in JDBC behandeln will, für die üblichen CRUD Operationen braucht man imho kein Buch.
Was man allerdings unbedingt verstehen sollte sind Transaktionen und Isolationslevel, gehört aber eher zu Datenbanken als zu JDBC.


----------



## tfa (29. Mrz 2012)

Ich denke auch die Online-Tutorials sollten ausreichend sein. Wenn du dich beruflich mit Datenbankanbindung beschäftigen willst, würde ich mich auch in Richtung JPA orientieren. Da wird das Low-Level-JDBC weitgehend verborgen.


----------



## kossy (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo !

Danke für die Antworten !!!

Grüße
Kossy


----------

